# Southbend Heavy 10L Headstock



## Jseines (Sep 25, 2014)

Following an attemped repair of my Heavy 10L I'm finding the best solution is to replace the headstock...I am now on the hunt for a headstock with a 2 1/4 X 8 spindle...you can contact me at jseines@aol.com or cell 702-355-8968...thanks for a great forum...John


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2014)

Jseines said:


> Following an attemped repair of my Heavy 10L I'm finding the best solution is to replace the headstock...I am now on the hunt for a headstock with a 2 1/4 X 8 spindle...you can contact me at jseines@aol.com or cell 702-355-8968...thanks for a great forum...John


I think I recently saw a couple on ebay?


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 27, 2014)

Stripped headstocks. http://www.ebay.com/itm/371149411558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Been watching for a while. (No funds.) My headstock has excessive lateral movement. No vertical, just about .003 to .004 side to side each way.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2014)

Rick Leslie said:


> Stripped headstocks. http://www.ebay.com/itm/371149411558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Been watching for a while. (No funds.) My headstock has excessive lateral movement. No vertical, just about .003 to .004 side to side each way.


So I am going to guess that your headstock does not have the replaceable bronze bearings but the cast iron one piece like in the picture? So you are saying the play is front to back and not side to side or up and down? Side to side can be adjusted with the take up nut on the spindle.


----------



## fastback (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, definitely check the nut on the end of the spindle at the gear end of the lathe.  You should check the specs for the correct amount of clearance.  I don't think it is zero.  If the nut fixes the problem I would check in to some new spindle oiler springs and felts.  

Paul


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 27, 2014)

so up date it with a thrust needle bearing setup  from mc master carr i did my 9" wide bed about $11.00


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 28, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> So I am going to guess that your headstock does not have the replaceable bronze bearings but the cast iron one piece like in the picture? So you are saying the play is front to back and not side to side or up and down? Side to side can be adjusted with the take up nut on the spindle.



The stock pushes away from the tool post by about .003 to .004 inches. (Makes for very slow cutting on critical stuff.) I've toyed with the shims in the bearing caps to no avail. Not trying to highjack, but if you can help adjust out the wiggle, that would save me a lot of headaches. Vertical movement is zero. Makes me think the cast in bearing surface is egged from too many heavy cuts.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2014)

Rick Leslie said:


> The stock pushes away from the tool post by about .003 to .004 inches. (Makes for very slow cutting on critical stuff.) I've toyed with the shims in the bearing caps to no avail. Not trying to highjack, but if you can help adjust out the wiggle, that would save me a lot of headaches. Vertical movement is zero. Makes me think the cast in bearing surface is egged from too many heavy cuts.


That explains a lot, the $50 bucks that the one seller is asking for the headstock casting is fair imo. But finding an old cast iron bearing head stock in good condition may be tough. If I was going to repair that Lathe I would also think about upgrading to a newer head stock with the bronze bearing shells. Not that there is anything wrong with the cast iron bearings, just might be hard to find one that's not in the same condition as yours. I found a complete headstock for my 10L lathe with the spindle and bronze bearings for $100 bucks ish.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 29, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> That explains a lot, the $50 bucks that the one seller is asking for the headstock casting is fair imo. But finding an old cast iron bearing head stock in good condition may be tough. If I was going to repair that Lathe I would also think about upgrading to a newer head stock with the bronze bearing shells. Not that there is anything wrong with the cast iron bearings, just might be hard to find one that's not in the same condition as yours. I found a complete headstock for my 10L lathe with the spindle and bronze bearings for $100 bucks ish.



Thanks for the advice. I've watched your rebuild and value your opinion. May just keep looking.


----------

